# 1091R the same as 1090?



## Tarmac CK

So I have been having a back and forth with an ebay seller this morning over what chain he is offering with his listing titled: '2011' red group set. His listing says the group includes the 1090 chain. 

I asked whether or not he meant the 1091R chain that I thought had been improved upon for the 2011 season.

I then realized his listing title said 2011 sram red but his actual criteria within the listing then said 2010 sram red...I am not sure why he did this.

I figured I would ask if he would include the 1091R chain instead and he has told me there would be no need, as the 1090 is the exact same chain. From what I have read, the 1091R chain has been redesigned to reduce noise, am I correct on this or is the seller right in that they are the same exact chain?

I know it seems that I am nit picking over just a chain but this group is an investment for me and if I can get the best available than it is worth it.


----------



## Don4

Since SRAM is no longer listing the 1090 on their website, I doubt the seller's claim that it's a 2011 groupset. Probably a 2010 marketed as a 2011. At best, a 2011 set, clearing out excess inventory of 2010 model 1090 chain. If it's important to you, which it certainly seem to be, I would skip it, unless it's a blindingly good deal and you can still pick up the 1091R chain separately for a total price that you are comfortable with. I'd also make sure I price checked ebay against online retailers right now. BikeTiresDirect.com right now has a 15% discount on everything now through Monday 11/29. One of my benchmark sites. Anyway: make sure you get what you want. You'll be happier in the end.


----------



## 3465mike

ebay buyers beware.....period......


----------



## Tarmac CK

Looks like the seller has edited his listings...It now says 2011 group in both places and has changed the chain to 1091R, even though he told me he was selling the 1090. It seems a bit shady, who knows what would arrive in the boxes.


----------



## orlin03

3465mike said:


> ebay buyers beware.....period......


Tell me about it. Just found a smokin deal on a 2011 Force crankset with bb for my girlfriend's bike. I asked about the size, the year, and the bb just to make sure it was all correct... silly me forgot to ask if it came with chainring bolts! Not exactly a big deal, but ticked me off nonetheless. You never can tell what the seller is thinking.


----------



## MarvinK

1090 isn't even the 2010 equivalent to 1091R... it's the older equivalent of the 1091 (which is supposed to reduce noise). The R uses cut outs to reduce weight.


----------



## Camilo

MarvinK said:


> 1090 isn't even the 2010 equivalent to 1091R... it's the older equivalent of the 1091 (which is supposed to reduce noise). The R uses cut outs to reduce weight.


Yea, this is the whole point. The comparisons should be 1090 vs the newer equivalent 1091 and the older 1090R vs newer 1091R.


----------

